# 211/811 OTA Tuner Performance Comparison



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi all,

I should be getting my new 211 to replace my old 811 soon.

Just wondering if any current users can chime in on a few things.

1.) I read that the signal strength meter scale is 0-115% (or somewhere close to that). Does this mean you need 75% or higher to receive a quality signal, or is it reliable down to 60%? (on the 811's 0-100% scale you need 60% or higher to get a good pic/audio).

2.) Also wondering how it does against multipath? Any more wild "jumping" of signal and 0-49 0-49 0-49 during signal fade events, etc.?

3.) One last question - is it any faster tuning than the 811? Sometimes the 811 is really slow tuning stations, other times it tunes the same channel fairly quickly, but still a TON slower than my $100 ATI HDTV Wonder.

TIA!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

logray said:


> ...
> 1.) I read that the signal strength meter scale is 0-115% (or somewhere close to that). Does this mean you need 75% or higher to receive a quality signal, or is it reliable down to 60%? (on the 811's 0-100% scale you need 60% or higher to get a good pic/audio).


All my OTA is locked in solid. The ones that had been mid-80s are now 100. What had been low-mid-60s is now ~75. Can't say what it would do if the signal was lower, but that hasn't been an issue.



logray said:


> 2.) Also wondering how it does against multipath? Any more wild "jumping" of signal and 0-49 0-49 0-49 during signal fade events, etc.?


Haven't seen any 49% at all, after using the 211 for a week now.



logray said:


> 3.) One last question - is it any faster tuning than the 811? Sometimes the 811 is really slow tuning stations, other times it tunes the same channel fairly quickly, but still a TON slower than my $100 ATI HDTV Wonder.


Nope, no faster in tuning than the 811.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> Nope, no faster in tuning than the 811.


Mikey, I am curious about something.

Could you get a stop watch and time the Digital channel scan of an 811 verses your 211?


----------



## DP1 (Sep 16, 2002)

Mikey said:


> All my OTA is locked in solid. The ones that had been mid-80s are now 100. What had been low-mid-60s is now ~75. Can't say what it would do if the signal was lower, but that hasn't been an issue.
> 
> Haven't seen any 49% at all, after using the 211 for a week now.
> 
> Nope, no faster in tuning than the 811.


I never had a 811, only a 6000 but the 811 sounds like it was more like the 6000 than the 211. I remember the 'ol 49-0, 0-49 on the 6000. It also took a long time to lock on certain channels.

In the week I've had the 211 it's been like night and day. Mind you I havent used the OTA a *whole* lot.. more for just experimentation.. because I have Comcast HD too with a HD DVR so I still do most all of my Local HD channel viewing through that box. Sill though I was shocked how quickly the 211 locked in on channels compared to the 6000. Certain stations in particular. Course there can be other variables (at the station(s) end perhaps) at play too.


----------



## LUNASDUDE (Feb 2, 2006)

I had an 811 and now have a 411 and the OTA reception is much better.
Before I could only get about ½ of the channels available to me and then only at about 70% on the meter.
Also the 811 was notorious for loosing the signal lock!
The new 411 gives me all the channels and at about 85% on the meter & signal lock is no longer a problem!


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Mikey, I am curious about something.
> 
> Could you get a stop watch and time the Digital channel scan of an 811 verses your 211?


You mean from the Install menu?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Mikey said:


> You mean from the Install menu?


yes , Locals Setup, digital channel scan.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Mikey, I am curious about something.
> 
> Could you get a stop watch and time the Digital channel scan of an 811 verses your 211?


Okay, Jason. I timed the OTA scan at 185 seconds.


----------



## bhenge (Mar 2, 2005)

Overall I like the 411/211 better for OTA. Better locking on channel and no 0-49 bouncing. When the signal does get weak, the 411 'pixilates' more but does not drop the channel right away... on the 811 you would get the no-signal screen. I do see pixilating around 65-68 on the meter when the 811 would lock in about 62 but that is more the new meter scale I think. The one thing I preferred on the 811 was the recent addition of the ant. signal strength level on the no-signal screen which made fine tuning the antenna easier. The no-signal screen on the 411 has no signal strength indicator.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

I jumped from a 6000 to a 211 it's like night and day, the OTA reception is much better (I have the same antenna and amp) and I finally get my local info.


----------



## citico (May 18, 2004)

logray said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I should be getting my new 211 to replace my old 811 soon.
> 
> ...


1. Meter tops at 100
2. I think the tuner is superior to the 811. Multi path can be a ***** for any tuner.
3. Yes it is faster and no, I do not have a stop watch and a sun dial is too slow.


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

logray said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I should be getting my new 211 to replace my old 811 soon.
> 
> ...


wait till you get your 211 as you know not everybody has same setup im very happy with my 211 beautiful picture and sound


----------



## cuquiandgus17 (Jan 15, 2006)

wait and see dont listen to everyone that has problems you'll be fine with your new 211


----------

